# 'Pyramids' discovered in Ukraine



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*'Pyramids' discovered in Ukraine *
By Helen Fawkes 
BBC News, Kiev

Ukraine may be thousands of miles away from Egypt, but archaeologists there say they have found pyramids. 
It is claimed that the monuments have been uncovered in the east of the country and that they predate the pyramids in Egypt.

But the claim that there is evidence of pyramids is being disputed. The prestigious Academy of Sciences has sent its own expert to the dig. It believes that this could be the Ukrainian version of Stonehenge.

This could be one of the most exciting archaeological discoveries in recent years. It is claimed that pyramids are buried underground in eastern Ukraine. A team digging at a site near to the city of Luhansk has unearthed a huge religious complex. 
It has uncovered remains which are believed to date back thousands of years. The archaeologists say that clay plates, weighing each at least two tonnes, were arranged in circles and plastered over. It is thought that it will take years for archaeologists to uncover the hidden truth.

In the meantime, tourism chiefs are keen to cash in and are already planning to open a hotel nearby.

Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/europe/5322894.stm

Published: 2006/09/07 10:08:02 GMT

© BBC MMVI


----------

